# Giving everything away



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

All of it.

My entire collection, heat mats, and other equipment.

There are spiders, beetles, a number of things, and probably worth a fair bit, in total.

I have just lost interest in everything, due to recent circumstances, and it doesn't seem fair to keep them, in that case.

You would have to pick up, I'm afraid (I am in Edinburgh), as I cannot post, they all come with their tanks.

And my little lovebird, Pepe, who I have had for several years.

If anyone could give her a good home, that would be nice.

Thanks for reading,


Steve


----------



## Rabymar (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh no thats so sad! i wish i was closer no chance of postage i would love sum beetles


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

If I don't get anyone local, I will try freecycle.

Loved keeping all these guys, but I just cannot feel enthused by anything, and it will be some time, if I do, before I am again.

Steve


----------



## kyledawelsh (Mar 7, 2008)

pm'd you


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

oh dear, thats a real shame.
seriously, hope youv really thought about it.
I could only offer a home to what you would want to send, so im afraid im no use to you, jsut too far away to collect


----------



## Rabymar (Feb 19, 2009)

pm'ed you steve i would like to help you keep your critters..


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Don't do it bud, you will regret it later, sent you a PM.


----------



## Rabymar (Feb 19, 2009)

Young_Gun said:


> Don't do it bud, you will regret it later, sent you a PM.


ditto..


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Have you Got any centipedes . 

Im so going to get these if so ....


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear this Steve, if i were closer I would baby sit some for you in case your circumstances changed. Sorry I can't help


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

> I'm sorry to hear this Steve, if i were closer I would baby sit some for
> you in case your circumstances changed. Sorry I can't help :sad: 

My thoughts exactly. Wish I could help.


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Not spoken to you in ages but this really doesn't sound like you hun. Not sure what's going on, but think about this a wee bit longer before you do anything too rash. Mxx


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh dear! I was thinking only yesterday that I hadn't seen you around these parts for a while.

I'm not going to intrude by asking details, but I hope that whatever is going on gets better soon. Maybe you could just let somebody look after your animals until you have a change of heart?

All the best Steve.


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Aww now this is sad news, dont do it, you will regret it afterwards, I had to give one of my cats away recently as we have way too many & damn do I miss her shes only been gone a few days. Im sure you may find that people who live close to you would rather help you out with your pets, rather than keep them for themselves until what ever your circumstances get better, I hope people arent thinking ah freebies whilst someones having a hard time. Just let friends baby sit them until you feel the time is right to have them back. Im positive there are people out there that will do this.

Good luck in change of circumstance & hope it gets better.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Mirf said:


> Not spoken to you in ages but this really doesn't sound like you hun. Not sure what's going on, but think about this a wee bit longer before you do anything too rash. Mxx


I have done nothing else but think for three weeks.

Loved the little critters.

I will get back to all the PM's, I can't deal with them, tonight.

Thanks

x


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Ozgi said:


> Oh dear! I was thinking only yesterday that I hadn't seen you around these parts for a while.
> 
> I'm not going to intrude by asking details, but I hope that whatever is going on gets better soon. Maybe you could just let somebody look after your animals until you have a change of heart?
> 
> All the best Steve.


Thank you,

I know it won't, from past experience, however, thanks for the sentiment.


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

What is it you're getting rid of mate? I'm in Fife so just across the water. I can maybe hold onto things for a while for you until you get yourself back on track.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Shocked mate, but your decision just make sure its the right one

All the best mate
Oliver


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Voltage said:


> Shocked mate, but your decision just make sure its the right one
> 
> All the best mate
> Oliver


It's ironic.

If I had done the right thing to start with, I would not feel the way I do now, and not be in the situation that I am now in.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Reaper941 said:


> What is it you're getting rid of mate? I'm in Fife so just across the water. I can maybe hold onto things for a while for you until you get yourself back on track.


Spiders, true spiders and T's, Weta, some lovely stag beetles, a little scorpion, I am sure there are others, but my head is a bit fried.


----------



## Rabymar (Feb 19, 2009)

Steve pm a friend and get it off your chest! Its not good to bottle things up. My offer still stands.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i'm still hanging a white sheet out in the woods with my lantern... going to get mad bug-pics....

... yep... still doing it...


----------



## kyledawelsh (Mar 7, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> Spiders, true spiders and T's, Weta, some lovely stag beetles, a little scorpion, I am sure there are others, but my head is a bit fried.


i pm'd you mate am in glasgow if your looking for a home for them


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> Spiders, true spiders and T's, Weta, some lovely stag beetles, a little scorpion, I am sure there are others, but my head is a bit fried.


As I said mate, If you want I'm sure I could look after a few things for you short term until you got your head sorted out. Offer's there and I'm pretty local.


----------



## Rabymar (Feb 19, 2009)

Reaper941 said:


> As I said mate, If you want I'm sure I could look after a few things for you short term until you got your head sorted out. Offer's there and I'm pretty local.


nice offer ..


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Okay.

I will be in touch in the next day or so.


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Also willing to babysit for you if needs be, although I admit I'm not exactly local.


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Steve,

First off I'm sorry to hear this bud..

I'm too far away to pick up so if you decide on posting I'd be interested in any T's and I'd obviously pay postage costs..


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

oh no, can we not all look after some for you for a while til you get back on your feet a bit ????


----------



## Leeann_ (Mar 29, 2007)

Pm'd you also, hope you get things sorted

Leeann


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

Sorry to hear that buddy. I really hope it's what you truly want right now.

Hope you get things sorted.


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

I'll look after your little lovebird for you until things are better for you. Sorry I can help with anything else but I cant do spiders and beetles


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Steve, We've had our disagreements, but I'm sorry to hear the news. Hopefully things will perk up again soon. 

If you can't find a home for any of the spiders I could help out with that if needed.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Why couldnt you of done this last month as we were up in Edinburgh :whip::whip:


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm sending you a PM after this post. Hope I can help you out. : victory:


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Why couldnt you of done this last month as we were up in Edinburgh :whip::whip:


...cold...

Best of luck with it all, Steve. I'd love to help but it's a hell of a trek.
Hope this isn't something you'll regret, but best of luck, either way.


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Why couldnt you of done this last month as we were up in Edinburgh :whip::whip:


Thats nice of you :whistling2:


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

Yh why dont you think about this abit. get some people to do a little beetlesitting for a bit. you will regret it. i know i would.


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi enlightenment, I look apon this part of the forum as being like a little family and I hate to see anyone with problems. I would consider carefully the offers of help that have been offered. If you can get sitters I would do that and give it a bit of time. If after a while you still want to let them go then fair enought but a least you will have had a rest from them and time to think.
Whatever way it goes please remember that you have friends on here and you will be missed.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Has anyone heard from Steve recently? Anybody know if he is doing ok? Has he given all his stuff away or are people invert sitting for him?


----------



## Rabymar (Feb 19, 2009)

Ozgi said:


> Has anyone heard from Steve recently? Anybody know if he is doing ok? Has he given all his stuff away or are people invert sitting for him?


Nope! I hope he is ok. I offered to vert sit but i am a fair way from him, hope someone closer managed to lend a hand.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I've seen he's posted on his facebook a few times, but apart from that I don't know anything.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Anyone heard anything from Steve?


----------

